# TiVo Speed Dating in the Bay Area?



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

It looks like TiVo is having a little to-do on Monday:

http://www.tivo.com/cms_static/press_75.html

It will probably be fun -- too bad I'm in L.A.

I do wonder what motivated this, though...


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Just a harmless bit of Valentines Day fun. 

If you're in the Bay Area, you should receive an email about this. Space is limited, so get on the list! You might even meet your soul mate. 

Pony


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> Just a harmless bit of Valentines Day fun.


Hmm. I'm suspicious. What are you up to? No company spends money and issues a PR for "fun." Is Tom Rogers out of the country or something?



> If you're in the Bay Area, you should receive an email about this. Space is limited, so get on the list! You might even meet your soul mate.


Every time I think I've found my soul mate, my girlfriend goes ballistic and scares her off.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Ha -- funny.

But yet, it's true.

Every day, all year long, we get Valentine-like emails from TiVo subscribers, so we thought this would be a fun way to give a little LOVE back. Literally. 

We're going to put "SPEED DATING" to the test--with a TiVo twist, of course.

Personally (and maybe b/c I'm single, ha!), I think Valentine's Day is taken Waaay too seriously. So how great that I get to work for a company that can PLAY it a little tongue-in-cheek, eheheh, and have some fun with a Hallmark holiday.

www.tivo.com/valentines

C U there?

Love,
Your TiVo Sweetheart


----------



## justmike (Dec 21, 2004)

TiVoShanan said:


> C U there?
> 
> Love,
> Your TiVo Sweetheart


Don't I wish


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

justmike said:


> Don't I wish


See that Shanan? You don't have to be single.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TiVoShanan said:


> Ha -- funny.
> 
> But yet, it's true.
> 
> ...


Are you participating?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Does that mean you fast-forward past ones you're not interested in?

(Or go "baboop", whatever the 30 sec skip noise is for those of us who DIDN'T turn the annoying noise off instantly.)

and why is it all the way up in SF, when Tivo's down here in Silicon Valley??


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Of course I will participate.
Can't wait.

I'll be there with my TiVo film crew, too.
Why not? 

It's in SF because, well... you'll see when we tell you where it is. 

Now who's coming?!
And what are you going to WEAR?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I so wish MacWorld was next week.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TiVoShanan said:


> Of course I will participate.
> Can't wait.
> 
> I'll be there with my TiVo film crew, too.
> ...


Anyone else think it's going to be Shanan and fifty single guys?


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Anyone else think it's going to be Shanan and fifty single guys?


No. Some of the guys will only be pretending to be single.


----------



## justmike (Dec 21, 2004)

TiVoShanan said:


> Now who's coming?!


Wish I could 



TiVoShanan said:


> And what are you going to WEAR?


If I was, I would be wearing the big ear to ear grin


----------



## toddhigg (Jan 22, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Anyone else think it's going to be Shanan and fifty single guys?


...Sausage-Fest


----------



## dadx2 (Oct 14, 2002)

I already found my soul mate  , now you need to throws a couples party with babysitting!!!!


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, that didn't take long. The guest list is now filled according to the web site: http://www.tivo.com/4.0.vd.asp. 

The press release said it would be a couple of hundred people so I'm sure it will be lively. Wish I could be there. I'm sure we'll be hearing more on Tuesday...

(And someone needs to have a talk with the webmaster about his choice of URL -- using the abbreviation "vd" for Valentine's Day is always a bad idea.  )


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

I must confess, I'm getting VERY excited! 
Can't wait to report back.
With video. 

Thanks everyone for your great sense of humor and support. 
valentine's xoxoxo

If you can't make it, PM me with your home address and maybe I'll send you a TiVo Valentine card. (They are CUTE!)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

For those interested, TiVo just put out another press release. I definitely say come to DC next year... I know the perfect place to host the event (Top of the Town - reasonable rates, awesome views).

Feb 13, 2006 09:38 ET

TiVo Singles Say Lost Is Show They Hope to Find a Valentine to Share at TiVo Version of Speed Dating Event

"Want To Go Back To My Place and Watch Programs on Neurolinguistic Programming?" May be Most Challenging Pickup Line of the Night

ALVISO, Calif., Feb. 13 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Singles who RSVP'd to attend the first-ever TiVo version of a speed dating event tonight on Valentine's Eve say ABC's Lost is the television program they most want to share with a special match. And one anonymous single, who chose television that focused on "neurolinguistic programming," may be destined to go home alone.

"The beauty of the TiVo service is that whatever your personal favorite, whether it is a ratings leader like Lost or something a little more esoteric, TiVo can find the shows you love most and make sure you never miss them," said Katie Ho, vice president of consumer marketing at TiVo. "And tonight, hundreds of singles are going to be wearing their television program interests close to the heart in hopes of finding another single with similar television interests."

Tonight several hundred singles who RSVP'd to a special invite from TiVo will gather in San Francisco for this first-ever TiVo singles mixer. Every guest in attendance will receive a name badge that displays their favorite shows and top interests, and then they'll work through the crowd of other singles hoping to find a compatible TV match to be their special Valentine. Atlanta, Boston, Chicago, Dallas, Los Angeles, Miami, New York, San Diego, Seattle, and Washington D.C. and last but not least, Valentine, Nebraska, are among the candidates that TiVo will consider bringing TiVo matchmaking to next year.

Each of the singles attending the evening's festivities completed an online TiVo Matchmaker Quiz, which queried them on their favorite television programs and key terms they would enter as a WishList(R) search, an exclusive TiVo service feature that searches through all of your television programming choices and records programs that match those interests. Other popular actors that singles said would make perfect TiVo WishList searches included actor Cary Grant and Johnny Depp. Other popular interests included a variety of outdoor sports, independent musical artists, plus traveling and travel destinations.

The top five television shows TiVo singles said they'd most like to share include Lost, Grey's Anatomy, 24, The Daily Show with Jon Stewart and one of the three CSI programs.

Guests at tonight's event will have the opportunity to possibly find a TV mate for life. But they'll also have a chance to win one of 14 TiVo Series2(TM) boxes that will be given away during the festivities. For more information about the TiVo service and tonight's event, please visit www.tivo.com.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

For next year, I cast my vote for Dallas.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Will there be pictures and video available for viewing on our Series 2s?


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Has anyone heard what the venue is? It was all hush-hush until today.


----------



## llurkin (Apr 28, 2005)

Next, you'll have to host a Sadie Hawkins Day from Lil Abner..


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> Has anyone heard what the venue is? It was all hush-hush until today.


Nothing updated on tivo.com/valentines, the blog, or press releases. I'm guessing they're keping it quiet to avoid party crashers. I wonder if they hid clues within the text. I assume they'll have to let the invitees know shortly so they can plan their commutes!


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Nothing updated on tivo.com/valentines, the blog, or press releases. I'm guessing they're keping it quiet to avoid party crashers. I wonder if they hid clues within the text. I assume they'll have to let the invitees know shortly so they can plan their commutes!


Oh, all of the attendees have already been told. Everyone else will find out tomorrow. 

Pony


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

davezatz said:


> I wonder if they hid clues within the text.


Maybe, but they did say it was at a "bar in the hippest downtown San Francisco hotel." Now, if it was LA, that could mean any of about a dozen places, depending on whose definition of "hip" you are using. But SF? How many places could that be? Besides, the city is the size of a postage stamp. We could probably walk around for half an hour and find it. Surely someone on this board is from around there (and not going to the party). What s the "hippest" SF hotel?


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> Oh, all of the attendees have already been told. Everyone else will find out tomorrow.


Now you are just taunting us. And you know that is only going to inspire us to figure it out. It may be too late this year, but next year... it's on.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> How many places could that be? Besides, the city is the size of a postage stamp. We could probably walk around for half an hour and find it.


Or call... "Hey, I'm coming in for that TiVo event tonight... where should I park?" 

Google got me a list of the Top Ten Hippest SF hotels. Vonage is cheap.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

davezatz said:


> Google got me a list of the Top Ten Hippest SF hotels. Vonage is cheap.


I'm thinking the Phoenix or the Triton. But I'll keep looking...

Edit: Ah, the Clift is a good candidate, too.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Triton doesn't seem to have a bar, though they did have an nice space to rent. Commodore's Red Room looks interesting... Your Phoenix lounge is closed on Monday's - a good candidate for a rental. I'm voting against the Clift, doesn't feel right.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

davezatz said:


> Your Phoenix lounge is closed on Monday's - a good candidate for a rental.


That would also explain why the event is tonight and not tomorrow. And the place admits to being a "Rock & Roll" hotel, so it's got the credentials.

Check out this link to the Clift -- the Redwood Room is pretty sweet, and it is closed Mondays, too.

(I'm definitely going to stay in the Triton and Clift the next couple of times I'm in SF. I'm going in March, so I'll have to see if I can get a deal...)

Edit: And, like I said, they're all within a few blocks of each other. If we were there, we could wander around for an hour and find it. Then we crash, and do a bit of blogging from inside... Ah, well, maybe next year.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> Check out this link to the Clift -- the Redwood Room is pretty sweet, and it is closed Mondays, too.


I missed that page... plasma TV's and a large bar. Hmmmm. Commodore told me their lounge opens at 5:30 so they're off the list. Phoenix or Clift...

EDIT: Clift opens tonight at 5PM...

I'm betting Phoenix, looks like a cool and sufficiently large space. Though there are still a few more hotels to check out.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

davezatz said:


> EDIT: Clift opens tonight at 5PM...


Oops -- I had a weird dyslexic moment there with the Redwood Room's hours.

Edit: The Commodore's Red Room does indeed look cool, but I don't think it would fit the "hundreds" of singles that TiVo is expecting.

I think the Phoenix is looking better and better...


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

I know where it is, because I'm going.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

sallypnut said:


> I know where it is, because I'm going.


So spill the beans. Or did you sign an NDA?

I'm going with the Bambuddha Lounge at the Phoenix -- it's got the size, the pool for drunken highjinks, etc.

I wonder if Dave has made that call yet...


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> I wonder if Dave has made that call yet...


Two calls...  The first was to lounge directly which is how I found out they were closed. But if you're closed why do you answer the phone and are short/busy? The second call to the main line was a bit... odd. So either they're weirdly secretive at this place, or they happen to be hiding the TiVo event. And I could be totally hearing what I want to hear and imagining it all.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Here's more info on Phoenix's lounge:
http://www.bambuddhalounge.com/

Bambuddha Lounge is the most exciting and fashionable nightspot in San Francisco, offering a unique mix of exclusivity, flexibility and gorgeous aesthetic design for your next event or visit.

When youre planning a party or staging a special event in the city, look to Bambuddha Lounge. Discover what major clients, including Vogue Magazine, H&M, Lyris Technologies, the Baron Davis Foundation, AIX, Armani Exchange, Remy Martin, Stuff Magazine, Playboy, Naked Music, Macromedia, Cisco Systems and many others have discovered and many others have discoveredthat Bambuddha Lounge, the modern incarnation of a fashionable nightlife venue, is the ideal setting to make your event memorable.

Located adjacent to the legendary Phoenix Hotel, Bambuddha Lounge delivers an unparalleled mix of ambiance, elegant décor, attentive staff, state-of the art sounds systems and sumptuous cuisine-perfect for groups ranging from 15 to 750. Whether you want a fabulous celebration with friends, a high-energy dance party, an elegant fashion show, promoted event, or full-fledged theatrical production, Bambuddha Lounge has a configuration to meet your needs.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> If we were there, we could wander around for an hour and find it. Then we crash, and do a bit of blogging from inside... Ah, well, maybe next year.


Though, wandering around and crashing the event is strangely appealing.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like a winner. If I had thought about it I probably could have just got on the guest list and flown up for the night. It would be fun to do a bit of stealthy real-time blogging for the TiVo faithful. And maybe pour a few drinks into Pony and pry some Series 3 details out of him.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

davezatz said:


> Though, wandering around and crashing the event is strangely appealing.


I agree, it is. I was getting into secret agent mode when I realized how easy it would be to just get on the guest list. Still, crashing = fun. (And somehow, if you crash, you don't have to feel guilty about blogging.)

Ah, well, next year.

If you see any news tonight, be sure to post it. I still think they're up to something.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> If you see any news tonight, be sure to post it. I still think they're up to something.


I'm on the east coast... it's time to settle into bed for some TiVo. So if there's news, it'll be tommorrow before I get it.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

What - no updates?! Is everyone nursing a hangover?


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

It's still pretty early out here.

I didn't see anything out in blogland last night before I went to bed. Have you seen anything this morning?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I knew there'd be a blogger in the house... 
http://thomashawk.com/2006/02/bloop-bloop-how-to-say-i-love-you-in.html

Davis Freeberg and some woman in pink:









Unfortunately our hotel speculation was off... they went with the W.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Ha, yes, of course we went to the W... 

It was the W's whole "Whatever, Whenever" mantra: Talk about a perfect COUPLE, TiVo & the W, right? 

I think Thomas's blog summarized it nicely. (And is was great meeting you, Davis! I'm sorry we didn't have more time to chat; I wanted a closer look at your Now Playing List, but had to run....)

Fun event, great people (TiVo subscribers are smart, attractive, funny, and VERY enthusiastic--what a raffle!), very good times, indeed.

Working on getting you guys some fun video footage, perhaps in the form of another "TiVo Takes On..." shall it be ROMANCE? LOVE? PASSION?

Be still your beating (or undead heart if you're a Buffy fan) heart: I'll be back with more!

Oh, and HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to all! We LOVE our subscribers so much, so this seemed a most apropos holiday for us to give a little love back. 

LOVE
XOX
shanan


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The W? Heh... That was my guess..

Anyway, looking GREAT, Shanan. Congratulations on a good event.


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I knew there'd be a blogger in the house...
> http://thomashawk.com/2006/02/bloop-bloop-how-to-say-i-love-you-in.html
> 
> Davis Freeberg and some woman in pink:
> ...


Oh, that is FUNNY.

"some woman in pink."

Hmmm... You really don't know me, do you, Dave?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TiVoShanan said:


> Oh, that is FUNNY.
> 
> "some woman in pink."
> 
> Hmmm... You really don't know me, do you, Dave?


Trust me, I chose that picture from his Flickr collection on purpose.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

This whole thing still baffles me. It seems like it was a swell party and lots of fun for the folks who went, but I just can't see it as an efficient use of marketing dollars. And it doesn't look like anything else is going to come of it.



TiVoShanan said:


> We LOVE our subscribers so much, so this seemed a most apropos holiday for us to give a little love back.


I think your shareholders wish you loved them, too.

At least you got a little bit of press out of the event: http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1040_22-6039433.html


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

But it was fun!


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

Our subscribers ARE our shareholders -- and PLENTY of them were there last night, actually. Having a very good time indeed.

I think you'd be surprised at creative budgeting, too. TiVo leverages partners to make things mutually beneficial, exercise a little quid-pro-quo. TiVo knows better than anyone out there (in my 10 years working experience, agencies includes) on making things look waaaaaaaaaay more "expensive" than they were, ehehehhe. I LOVE IT! 

And really, I've found that the truest and most powerful form of marketing is grassroots. Real people talking with REAL passion about a product. Spreading the love, as it were. I think this event, more than just the "stunt" itself, has lasting power through the ripple effect. 

Things don't always have to be a means to an IMMEDIATE end. Sometimes it's about just acknowledging the NOW with a little LOVE.

Am I from N. CAL or what?!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

If I keep saying East Coast in all these threads then maybe someday the South will get some local fun


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TiVoShanan said:


> Our subscribers ARE our shareholders -- and PLENTY of them were there last night, actually. Having a very good time indeed.
> 
> I think you'd be surprised at creative budgeting, too. TiVo leverages partners to make things mutually beneficial, exercise a little quid-pro-quo. TiVo knows better than anyone out there (in my 10 years working experience, agencies includes) on making things look waaaaaaaaaay more "expensive" than they were, ehehehhe. I LOVE IT!
> 
> ...


   

It's almost like another product near and dear to the hearts of many.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> But it was fun!


Wouldn't it have been more fun if you were celebrating TiVo making a profit? Or adding 250K subs in Q4? Or signing a new cable deal? Or introducing a new "TiVo Choices" download service in partnership with Comcast or Yahoo?

To me, that would be fun. I'd be there, buying you guys drinks. But to spend, what?, fifty grand on a party for SF singles, when the money could have been used to pay someone to be contacting NCTC members, just doesn't make sense to me. Maybe I'm just old skool.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoShanan said:


> Our subscribers ARE our shareholders -- and PLENTY of them were there last night, actually. Having a very good time indeed.


If I were really mean, I would insert a joke here about how your shareholders probably appreciated a free party since they certainly can't afford to pay to go out anymore. 



> Things don't always have to be a means to an IMMEDIATE end.
> ...
> Am I from N. CAL or what?!


You're pretty clearly not from Wall Street.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> To me, that would be fun. I'd be there, buying you guys drinks. But to spend, what?, fifty grand on a party for SF singles, when the money could have been used to pay someone to be contacting NCTC members, just doesn't make sense to me. Maybe I'm just old skool.


Is there not room for both approaches? Besides didn't Def Leppard (experts in all things Wall Street) once say it's better to burn out than to fade away...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ChuckyBox said:


> Wouldn't it have been more fun if you were celebrating TiVo making a profit? Or adding 250K subs in Q4? Or signing a new cable deal? Or introducing a new "TiVo Choices" download service in partnership with Comcast or Yahoo?
> 
> To me, that would be fun. I'd be there, buying you guys drinks. But to spend, what?, fifty grand on a party for SF singles, when the money could have been used to pay someone to be contacting NCTC members, just doesn't make sense to me. Maybe I'm just old skool.


You haven't hung out with TiVoShanan (and the other TiVo people) before. It's a lot of fun. Trust me.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

ChuckyBox said:


> .....But to spend, what?, fifty grand on a party for SF singles...
> just doesn't make sense to me. Maybe I'm just old skool.


To go really old skool, Methinks thou doth assumeth too much. You should reread Shanan's last post about creative budgeting 

'Twas a grand party (no, I'm not suggesting it only cost a grand)


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> You're pretty clearly not from Wall Street.


But am I clearly pretty? 
SORRY -- Like I could resist? You SO set me up there.

But speaking of... The one-and-only Sallpnut was there and looking H-O-T!

Too bad you peeps missed it.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

davezatz said:


> Is there not room for both approaches?


For a company that makes a profit, yes. For TiVo, not so much.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> You haven't hung out with TiVoShanan (and the other TiVo people) before. It's a lot of fun. Trust me.


I don't dispute that. They seem like a swell bunch. I just wonder if the company has its priorities straight.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

TiVoShanan said:


> ....TiVo knows better than anyone out there (in my 10 years working experience, agencies includes) on making things look waaaaaaaaaay more "expensive" than they were,....


Well, at least I finally get to know why they switched from black boxes to silver!


----------



## TiVoShanan (Jun 13, 2002)

As a shareholder myself AND as a gal who has spent five intense years working on Fortune 200 brands at a global marketing firm, I can tell you that I feel confident our priorities are very straight indeed. I have definitely seem a marketing plan or two in my day (and their budgets!). 

I am SO SO SO proud to be an employee of this company. I am absolutely shocked and amazed by what such a small, nimble team pulls off in the least amount of time. Not to mention HOW MUCH the people at this company give outside of any professional committment, and give it because they WANT to.

But speaking of time... enough for me in the Forum today. 

My original intention here was to report back on the event so I could close the original loop. 

And as the discussion has turned, it seems clear that that it's now (shareholders') time best spent for me to get back to work.  

Once again, Happy Valentine's everyone. (Most) TiVo subs make my heart sing. hehehehe 
XOXOXOXOOXOOXO


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> To go really old skool, Methinks thou doth assumeth too much. You should reread Shanan's last post about creative budgeting


Someone had to do that creative budgeting. My guess is that with salary, benefits, and overhead on the staff who worked on the event in one way or another, actual expenses, and product giveaways and trade, I'm not that far from the mark.

The real question is did the event pay for itself? I have no problem with it if someone in marketing ran the numbers and said, "Hey, if we do this thing we'll generate X new subscriptions (plus or minus Y), and reduce churn by Z percent," and that turned out to be more valuable to the company than the expense of the party. But given the company's history of less-than-brilliant marketing, I'm guessing that no one did that.

I just don't see that much of a need for TiVo to spend on the brand or brand awareness -- both are pretty good already. What you need to do is get the product into the hands of consumers, and I don't see how this event accomplished that.

Sorry to be a party pooper.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> For a company that makes a profit, yes. For TiVo, not so much.


True, they've only been profitable one quarter... but, they are not without cash. Investing in yourself (through paying lobbyists AND/OR building buzz with fans) seems reasonable to me. It's not like they're hosting these events weekly or even monthly. Not to mention some other forms of advertisement (scary stick figures) we've seen in this past, this could be an improvement in marketing. Besides, it sounds like they got at least 14 new subscribers out of the dealio last night.  Perhaps if I were a shareholder (or an employee) I'd feel differently.



> The real question is did the event pay for itself? I have no problem with it if someone in marketing ran the numbers and said, "Hey, if we do this thing we'll generate X new subscriptions (plus or minus Y), and reduce churn by Z percent," and that turned out to be more valuable to the company than the expense of the party.


Good will and warm & fuzzies are hard to quantify.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoShanan said:


> I am SO SO SO proud to be an employee of this company. I am absolutely shocked and amazed by what such a small, nimble team pulls off in the least amount of time. Not to mention HOW MUCH the people at this company give outside of any professional committment, and give it because they WANT to.


And I want to make absolutely clear that I am not denigrating you or Jerry or anyone involved in the execution of the event. By all accounts it was a big hit and extremely well organized. I do believe that TiVo has a great group of employees who are good at their jobs and have built great products. And I'm glad that you have a good working environment, and are working on something you care about. As a customer, I am thrilled with the product, and am excited to see where you are taking it.

So my apologies if I seemed to be coming down on you guys. It's just that given the importance of this year in TiVo's history, when I cast my investor's eye upon the operation I start to get twitchy when I see corporate resources that are not being spent on a) improving TiVo's product offerings, b) improving TiVo's service offerings, or c) getting TiVo products and services into the hands of consumers.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

davezatz said:


> Good will and warm & fuzzies are hard to quantify.


True enough. Just try to get the BMW dealer to take them as a down payment.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

ChuckyBox said:


> ....What you need to do is get the product into the hands of consumers, and I don't see how this event accomplished that.....


Hey, dude, you're not paying attention. From what I saw they gave away at least one box and a lifetime subscription - that's getting it "into the hands of consumers".  'Course if your $'s are right maybe its a spendy way to do it, but hell, they had fun.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

davezatz said:


> Is there not room for both approaches? Besides didn't Def Leppard (experts in all things Wall Street) once say it's better to burn out than to fade away...


Def Leppard? No! It was Neil Young. (Geez, it took far longer than I thought to confirm that.. the various lyrics sites are very hard to use.)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

mattack said:


> Def Leppard? No! It was Neil Young. (Geez, it took far longer than I thought to confirm that.. the various lyrics sites are very hard to use.)


Hey hey, My my


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I was pretty surprised by the invite via email myself. I thought it was a pretty neat idea to bring together singles who love Tivo and have similiar TV interests. Imagine if a few people met their soulmate through this event. When asked "how'd you two meet?" they'd say "It was all because of TiVo."  That's worth quite a bit if you ask me.



ChuckyBox said:


> This whole thing still baffles me. It seems like it was a swell party and lots of fun for the folks who went, but I just can't see it as an efficient use of marketing dollars. And it doesn't look like anything else is going to come of it.
> 
> I think your shareholders wish you loved them, too.
> 
> At least you got a little bit of press out of the event: http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1040_22-6039433.html


They also got coverage at www.news.com (http://news.com.com/Love+in+the+time+of+TiVo/2100-1041_3-6039433.html?tag=nefd.lede) but they're both part of the same network.

I probably would've gone if I wasn't actively dating someone at the time.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

cwerdna said:


> I probably would've gone if I wasn't actively dating someone at the time.


You missed a chance to upgrade.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

mattack said:


> Def Leppard? No! It was Neil Young. (Geez, it took far longer than I thought to confirm that.. the various lyrics sites are very hard to use.)


Well Def Leppard must have reused or reinvented the line... do a lyrics search on 'Rock Of Ages' - I am postive it'sthere. I don't easly forget my 80s crap rock.... though I'd like too.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Well Def Leppard must have reused or reinvented the line... do a lyrics search on 'Rock Of Ages' - I am postive it'sthere. I don't easly forget my 80s crap rock.... though I'd like too.


How can you dismiss the importance of crap rock when crap is the foundation of today's music?

U2 won 72 Grammys this year and the only edge left in their music is the one playing the guitar.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> How can you dismiss the importance of crap rock when crap is the foundation of today's music?


Actually... I don't listen to today's music. My XM is perpetually tuned to Groove and Chrome. How sad is that? 

I still don't know how to use my camera (and if any of you frequent my blog, I'm sure you've noticed...) but I thought this picture I took of one of TiVo's clever V-day party favors was cool.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> This whole thing still baffles me. It seems like it was a swell party and lots of fun for the folks who went, but I just can't see it as an efficient use of marketing dollars. And it doesn't look like anything else is going to come of it.


Did you see all the *press* the event generated? I think it paid for itself in column inches.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Well Def Leppard must have reused or reinvented the line... do a lyrics search on 'Rock Of Ages' - I am postive it'sthere. I don't easly forget my 80s crap rock.... though I'd like too.


It definitely is.  I was a *big* Def Leppard fan especially in the Pyromania days.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

TiVoShanan said:


> But am I clearly pretty?


Yes.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

TiVoShanan said:


> But am I clearly pretty?
> SORRY -- Like I could resist? You SO set me up there.
> 
> But speaking of... The one-and-only Sallpnut was there and looking H-O-T!
> ...


Oh man I've never been so disappointed for not living in San Fransisco!

What I would give to meet either one of you lovely ladies. How are you still single?

Let me know if you ever do any events up in Portland or just come visit for that matter!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

audioscience said:


> Oh man I've never been so disappointed for not living in San Fransisco!
> 
> What I would give to meet either one of you lovely ladies. How are you still single?
> 
> Let me know if you ever do any events up in Portland or just come visit for that matter!


Having met both women in person, I can say that their photos do not do them justice.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

audioscience said:


> What I would give to meet either one of you lovely ladies. How are you still single?


Presuming that they are single, probably no worthy companions. ;-)


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

megazone said:


> Did you see all the *press* the event generated? I think it paid for itself in column inches.


Yup. The story on news.com I cited now is the second story at the top of news.com with this picture.







and the headline "Love in the time of TiVo".

Another thing I forgot to mention... if I had attended and happened to win 1 of the Tivos w/lifetime sub, I'd have loaned it out to friends of mine who I've been unsuccessful in convincing to join the TiVolution. I'm sure after using it for a few weeks, they'll want one of their own.


----------

